# Messaging in Marketplace



## hellolani (Jan 22, 2016)

I responded to an ad in the Marketplace and was wondering how the message will be returned - will it be in the BBS link called Private Messages, or how will I be alerted?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 22, 2016)

if you mean the TUG marketplace, the person who posted the ad will be notified that you sent them a message and will reply to you using either your email address, or phone number provided by you when you sent them the message.

hope this helps!


----------



## hellolani (Jan 25, 2016)

*Error messages on marketplace contact form.*

That's super helpful, thanks Brian.  I'm using Chrome and both on my macbook and my pc (a toshiba laptop) I get error messages using the contact form.  I click send and then nothing happens, and I click it a couple more times and the form goes away, and then I get like, 3 error message pop ups.  I'm not certain my messages have gone through.

Any advice?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 25, 2016)

some folks have reported an issue when clicking send, that it takes about 30 seconds for the email confirmation to pop up on the screen...so they have been clicking over and over again and then see errors etc =)

also, the person who posted the ad gets the message every time you clicked send!

we are trying to figure out what is causing this delay, but your message should indeed go thru...and likely went multiple times!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 25, 2016)

That explains why I sometimes get multiple identical messages within seconds of each other.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 25, 2016)

yea, we have had folks mention this for the past week or so...and simply cant figure out why there is a delay in the confirmation...

probably just have to redo the code so that the page doesnt wait for the email to send before it displays the thank you page until we figure out why its doing this.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 11, 2016)

believe we have taken a step to curb this multiple issue, please let us know if it continues!


----------

